

Tell HN: Paying it forward: Free day of consulting  with marketing guru - dogfood123

Actually, I’m not sure guru is the right word.  I don’t like the word “expert,” and don’t get me started on “maven.”<p>Anyway, here’s the deal. The holidays are here so, I thought I would spread some cheer with 10 startups by providing a day worth of marketing consulting. I normally charge between $300-$500 an hour, so you’re getting a good deal.<p>Here’s the things I can help you develop:
Market Assessment
Go-to market strategy
Branding/messaging
Viral marketing tactics
SEO/SEM 
PR plan<p>It all depends on what your particular needs are.<p>Here’s what I expect from the folks I work with:
Be a small founding team: 2-3 engineers
Have some traction: alpha product or angel money or VC meetings
Be prepared to spend a whole day to work with me
Must be in Bay Area or (if you spring for Southwest) Seattle/LA<p>About me:
12 years of marketing experience
Worked in social media, mobile, security, consumer electronics and SAAS
Launched companies at TechCrunch Disrupt
Secured coverage in Advertising Age, NYTimes, USA Today, etc.
Former co-founder of venture-backed startup<p>If you think your startup would benefit from a free day or marketing consulting, shoot me an email:<p>freemarketingday at gmail<p>Please send a short note with a few details about your startup, traction and founding team.<p>Happy Holidays!
======
atamfilms
What about startups based in NYC, can we do this via Skype?

